# Fifty Shades Darker



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 15, 2016)

Trailer is out.. It looks like more of the same.. A HORSESHIT joke in regard to the true lifestyle. Dakota Johnson once again tops from the bottom throughout the entire trailer which tells me this movie is no different from the 1st one. The only saving grace may be that Kim Bassinger makes a cameo appearance. She is the definition of the lifestyle in her infamous role with Mickey Rourke in 9 and 1/2 wks.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 15, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Trailer is out.. It looks like more of the same.. A HORSESHIT joke in regard to the true lifestyle. Dakota Johnson once again tops from the bottom throughout the entire trailer which tells me this movie is no different from the 1st one. The only saving grace may be that Kim Bassinger makes a cameo appearance. She is the definition of the lifestyle in her infamous role with Mickey Rourke in 9 and 1/2 wks.



50 Shades is horribly written, breaks so many rules of the lifestyle, and is basically a 12 year old girl's fantasy with rape thrown in for good measure.  I read the first book (well most of it).  I'll not waste any more time on that dreck.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Sep 15, 2016)

I read I think 3 chapters and it reads like the author was all nipply when she wrote it. I stopped when he's at her store buying duct tape and electrical fasteners -- not cotton rope, I thought he was in line to be Dexter


----------



## aaronleland (Sep 15, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I read I think 3 chapters


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 15, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trailer is out.. It looks like more of the same.. A HORSESHIT joke in regard to the true lifestyle. Dakota Johnson once again tops from the bottom throughout the entire trailer which tells me this movie is no different from the 1st one. The only saving grace may be that Kim Bassinger makes a cameo appearance. She is the definition of the lifestyle in her infamous role with Mickey Rourke in 9 and 1/2 wks.
> ...



It's really a shame too because so many people were looking forward to an unsung, if you will, intro in to the world of D/s, softening for the Vanilla crowd..  They fucked it all up. I was sooo excited when the first movie came out.. I even waited at home to watch it on pay per view so I could be in private.. I was pissed off less than half way thru it..The character who plays Gray, the Dominant is a big fat PUSSY.. He's about as Dominant as Dottiekins is.. (Dot.com)


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 15, 2016)

aaronleland said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > I read I think 3 chapters



Actually, Frank has it right.. He's the male Dominant intent on understanding his role in the D/s relationship thus he reads, broadens his understanding as any good Dominant would when relating to a submissive.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 15, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I read I think 3 chapters and it reads like the author was all nipply when she wrote it. I stopped when he's at her store buying duct tape and electrical fasteners -- not cotton rope, I thought he was in line to be Dexter



It was horribly written and has ZERO to do with the real world of BDSM.


----------



## mdk (Sep 15, 2016)

I had my friend read me about two pages of the page before I asked to her please stop. It was First-Degree Ear Slaughter.


----------



## mdk (Sep 15, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trailer is out.. It looks like more of the same.. A HORSESHIT joke in regard to the true lifestyle. Dakota Johnson once again tops from the bottom throughout the entire trailer which tells me this movie is no different from the 1st one. The only saving grace may be that Kim Bassinger makes a cameo appearance. She is the definition of the lifestyle in her infamous role with Mickey Rourke in 9 and 1/2 wks.
> ...



What do you expect from a story that started out as fan fiction from _Twilight_. lol


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Actually, Frank has it right.. He's the male Dominant intent on understanding his role in the D/s relationship thus he reads, broadens his understanding as any good Dominant would when relating to a submissive.


In psychology, this is known as a Sado-Masochist relationship.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 15, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Frank has it right.. He's the male Dominant intent on understanding his role in the D/s relationship thus he reads, broadens his understanding as any good Dominant would when relating to a submissive.
> ...



S&M is very different from D/s.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


And being bisexual is different than being homosexual.  LOL

It's a matter of degree.  For the record, I don't give a shit what two or more consenting adults do in the privacy of their homes, but don't tell me homosexuality is "normal" or that D/S isn't Sado-masochism.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 15, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Don't tell you the truth?   Don't tell you facts?    

Very often, D/s involves no pain.   Which is the definition of Sadomasochism.   S&M is all about pain.   D/s is about control.   Yes, the lines can blur.    But they are certainly not the same thing.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Don't tell you the truth?   Don't tell you facts?
> 
> *Very often*, D/s involves no pain.   Which is the definition of Sadomasochism.   S&M is all about pain.   D/s is about control.   Yes, the lines can blur.    But they are certainly not the same thing.


Yes and yes.  So why are you so defensive here?  "_Very often_".  "_Yes, the lines can blur_".  No shit. LOL

Dominant/Submissive sex games are a subcategory of Sado-Masochism.  Let's not forget that I said "In psychology" not the terms used by your little sex game world. 

Dominant or Submissive? Paradox of Power in Sexual Relations

BDSM, Personality and Mental Health
_A recent study on the psychological profile of BDSM (bondage-discipline, dominance-submission, sadism-masochism) practitioners has attracted a great deal of media attention, with headlines proclaiming that “S&M practitioners are healthier and less neurotic than those with a tamer sex life.”  Although BDSM has often in the past been thought to be associated with psychopathology, the authors of the study argued that practitioners are generally psychologically healthy, if not more so in some respects, compared to the general population. However, it should be noted that most of the apparent psychological benefits of being a practitioner applied to those in the dominant rather than the submissive role. Additionally, the study findings need to be treated with some caution because it is not clear that the comparison group is a good representation of the general population._


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 15, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Don't tell you the truth?   Don't tell you facts?
> ...



You're the one who came in demanding you knew all about it.. D/s is Dominant/submissive and depending upon the contractual do's and dont's , S&M may very well enter in to the relationship but they are THOROUGHLY different and have different meanings. Go meltdown some place else.. this thread is for real discussion with adults who don't feel the need to troll..


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 15, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



What do psychologists say about whether homosexuality is "normal"?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You're the one who came in demanding you knew all about it..


Incorrect.  I said "_In psychology, this is known as a Sado-Masochist relationship_" whereupon you and WinterBorn got your leather panties in a bunch and your ball gags all askew. 



Divine.Wind said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Frank has it right.. He's the male Dominant intent on understanding his role in the D/s relationship thus he reads, broadens his understanding as any good Dominant would when relating to a submissive.
> ...



 I also said I don't give a shit what consenting adults do in the privacy of their own homes.  Why do you insist I must conform to your views, dear?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 15, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> What do psychologists say about whether homosexuality is "normal"?


It's been removed from the DSM.  Shrinks are more concerned if a person is having a problem with their orientation, not what their orientation is.  However, when discussing statistics, obviously, at about 2%, homosexuality isn't in the mainstream.

http://www.cdc.gov/nchs/data/nhsr/nhsr077.pdf
_Based on the 2013 NHIS data, 96.6% of adults identified as straight, 1.6% identified as gay or lesbian, and 0.7% identified as bisexual. The remaining 1.1% of adults identified as ‘‘something else,’’ stated ‘‘I don’t know the answer,’’ or refused to provide an answer. Significant differences were found in health-related behaviors, health status, health care service utilization, and health care access among U.S. adults aged 18–64 who identified as straight, gay or lesbian, or bisexual_


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 16, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > What do psychologists say about whether homosexuality is "normal"?
> ...



I didn't ask whether it was a majority of the population or only a small part.  That is irrelevant.

I simply asked what psychologists say about whether homosexuality is "normal".   According to psychologists, within the bounds of sexual behavior, homosexuality is "normal".


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 16, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> I didn't ask whether it was a majority of the population or only a small part.  That is irrelevant.
> 
> I simply asked what psychologists say about whether homosexuality is "normal".   *According to psychologists, within the bounds of sexual behavior, homosexuality is "normal".*


Your desire to ignore statistics is interesting.   If 98% of a group does one thing and 2% does the opposite, for that group, what is their "normal" behavior?


Cite your work, please, because I know you're wrong.   Why?  Because they don't use that term in this instance.  Part of political correctness, part because the DSM only concerns itself with people who have problems with their sexual "lifestyle", not what _is_ their lifestyle.

So tighten up your ball gag and start presenting facts, kid.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 16, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I didn't ask whether it was a majority of the population or only a small part.  That is irrelevant.
> ...



They removed homosexuality from the lists of what is abnormal.     

I'm not concerned with what portion of the population is gay.  

I just find it amusing that you want to use the psychologists on one topic, but not on another.    In other words, you seek facts only to backup your existing views.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 16, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> *They removed homosexuality from the lists of what is abnormal.  *
> 
> I'm not concerned with what portion of the population is gay.
> 
> I just find it amusing that you want to use the psychologists on one topic, but not on another.    In other words, you seek facts only to backup your existing views.


Dude, you're really reaching here and it's piquing my curiousity.  Obviously you're wrong, again, because the DSM is mental disorders not "Abbie Normal".

You are free to cherry-pick only what applies to your argument, but I'll continue to disagree.

Disagreed.  It's your misreading what terms psychiatrists use vs. what psychological researchers use.  Regardless, you're free to your beliefs, no matter how fucked up or outside the norm they are.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 16, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > *They removed homosexuality from the lists of what is abnormal.  *
> ...



Fucked up?   Lol.  Two people enjoying themselves and hurting no one.   How is that fucked up? Unless you want people's sex lives to be your business. 

As for "normal", that is such a low bar.  And it stifles and prevents individuality and creativity.  Perhaps you prefer sheep to people, but I don't.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 16, 2016)

Oh, and as for the ball gag, I much prefer to hear the woman vocalize her pleasures.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 16, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Fucked up?   Lol.  *Two people enjoying themselves and hurting no one.   How is that fucked up?* Unless you want people's sex lives to be your business.
> 
> As for "normal", that is such a low bar.  And it stifles and prevents individuality and creativity.  Perhaps you prefer sheep to people, but I don't.


It isn't, but both your defensiveness on this issue coupled with your multiple instances of twisting my words makes me wonder if you are have a diminished mental capacity or are a straight up liar.  

As anyone who gives a shit can read, I support the right of consenting adults to their own pleasures.  It's you and Lady who seem to have a problem with me.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 16, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Fucked up?   Lol.  *Two people enjoying themselves and hurting no one.   How is that fucked up?* Unless you want people's sex lives to be your business.
> ...



The reason I have a problem with you is that you come in proclaiming D/s is S&M.  Whether you hid it behind psychological jargon or not is irrelevant.  

They are not the same.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 16, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> *The reason I have a problem with you is that you come in proclaiming D/s is S&M.*  Whether you hid it behind psychological jargon or not is irrelevant.
> 
> They are not the same.


Thanks for admitting it.  Dude, you can call it "lamb shampoo", "window dressing" or whatever you like.  That doesn't change the fact that "D/s" is a part of a Sado-Masochistic culture.  Just because no one _usually_ gets hurt doesn't mean it's not about not S&M.

Here's the difference between you and me; I don't give a shit what you do behind closed doors with consenting adults.  You, OTOH, seek to pressure others to believe exactly as you do. That's more fucked up than a football bat and will never, ever work.  If you want to be into S&M, go for it.  It's nobodies business as long as everyone is consensual.  Want to tell others what to think and demand they accept your lifestyle, expect be told "_Go fuck yourself with a baseball bat_" several times.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 16, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > *The reason I have a problem with you is that you come in proclaiming D/s is S&M.*  Whether you hid it behind psychological jargon or not is irrelevant.
> ...



I don't give a rat's ass what anyone else does as long as it is consenting adults, and nothing I have said shows any different.  

That I insist that there is a difference between D/s and S&M is only clarifying the terms used, based on my own knowledge and the knowledge of others within the lifestyle.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



Fuck that idiot vanilla Divine Wind.. He did nothing but derail my thread with his HORSESHIT theatrics and showing what a dumbazz he truly is.. Let him get his peasized nutz off on his blowup dolly..


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2016)

Back to the topic.. Please ignore that IDIOT ..    I'm curious as to why the producers of the films in both instances use the male Dominant as a PUSSYBOY? My guess is that this film bowed to liberalism and the same Hollyweirdo producers who find it more important to showcase how powerful women are.. FINE, but don't fucking market your film as anything but the typical vanilla relationship with the woman busting ballz and demanding compliance.. ie The liberal metro sexual pansyazz bowing to the hard femi nazi liberal HAG.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Fuck that idiot vanilla Divine Wind.. He did nothing but derail my thread with his HORSESHIT theatrics and showing what a dumbazz he truly is.. Let him get his peasized nutz off on his blowup dolly..


LOL   Dear, that shit may work with your chained, ball-gagged and demasculated men, but it just looks emotionally wanting and desperate to me.

Have fun with your toys, dear.....and feel free to post pix of your little dominatrix outfit.  I'm sure you look cute playing dress up...but probably not as good as Lady Heather.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



I guess some people don't have the balls to try new things.  There is too much variety for me to stay vanilla.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I would love to see a movie of some quality depicting the lifestyle as it truly is..


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> I guess some people don't have the balls to try new things.  There is too much variety for me to stay vanilla.


Seriously?  That's the best you can come up with?  A lame backdoor insult?  I've seen gays use the same argument "Don't knock it unless you've tried it".  My reply is "I don't need to shove a baseball bat up my ass to know I won't like it".  

Dude, the difference between me and your submissive lame ass is that I'm the one supporting those to live their own lives between consenting adults and you're the one slamming others for not embracing your fetishes and sexual peccadilloes.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2016)

I've never seen the movie or read the book.  I heard 50 Shades of Gray was terrible though.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2016)

CrusaderFrank said:


> I read I think 3 chapters and it reads like the author was all nipply when she wrote it. I stopped when he's at her store buying duct tape and electrical fasteners -- not cotton rope, I thought he was in line to be Dexter



Nipply?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've never seen the movie or read the book.  I heard 50 Shades of Gray was terrible though.



It was..  It was basically a B rated lousy soft porn flick having nothing to do with the D/s Lifestyle in reality.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen the movie or read the book.  I heard 50 Shades of Gray was terrible though.
> ...



I think the closet I have come to reading a "sex" book is Harlequin Romance novels, TBH.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I've never seen the movie or read the book.  I heard 50 Shades of Gray was terrible though.


The movie was panned by critics.  Viewers on IMDB gave it a 4.1 out of 10.  Pretty substandard.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

I've written better simply role-playing.  I could not get through 20% of the book and far less of the movie.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> I think the closet I have come to reading a "sex" book is Harlequin Romance novels, TBH.



LOL.  Can't say I've ever read one nor any of these: 20 Legitimately Good Erotic Novels You Must Read


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think the closet I have come to reading a "sex" book is Harlequin Romance novels, TBH.
> ...


Interesting list.  The Urban Fantasy titles look to be worthwhile.  Lords of the Underworld might be worth the read.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > I think the closet I have come to reading a "sex" book is Harlequin Romance novels, TBH.
> ...



Judy Blume?  Really?    She wrote the menstruation book, "Are You There God, It's Me Margaret."


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Judy Blume?  Really?    She wrote the menstruation book, "Are You There God, It's Me Margaret."


I never heard of it.  Was it any good? Funny, factual or ???


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> Interesting list.  The Urban Fantasy titles look to be worthwhile.  Lords of the Underworld might be worth the read.


I used to read a lot of SF and Fantasy (mostly hard SF) up to my 30s.   The only erotic stuff I ever read was Penthouse letters.  Most of that was fantasy.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Interesting list.  The Urban Fantasy titles look to be worthwhile.  Lords of the Underworld might be worth the read.
> ...


All of that still is fantasy.

I pretty much will read any fiction, but prefer Fantasy.  I don't mind fantasy that has well written erotica incorporated into the story.  Erotica for its own sake can be a bit boring to be honest.  After all, there are only 317 ways to enjoy it.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> > Judy Blume?  Really?    She wrote the menstruation book, "Are You There God, It's Me Margaret."
> ...



It was a little bit of funny and factual as well.  She is pretty famous, or at least among teen girls.  She's written quite a few books that address bodily functions and sex education for girls.


----------



## ChrisL (Sep 18, 2016)

I preferred Nancy Drew books when I was a kid.  Lol.  I love mystery and adventure books.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> All of that still is fantasy.
> 
> I pretty much will read any fiction, but prefer Fantasy.  I don't mind fantasy that has well written erotica incorporated into the story.  Erotica for its own sake can be a bit boring to be honest.  After all, there are only 317 ways to enjoy it.


Yes, it's fantasy.  While daydreaming is human, it's also immature.  Same goes for sexual titillation.  I know Bill Cosby is a bad example as a human being, but this comment by him about being invited to strip clubs is still true:  "_If I'm hungry, why would I want to watch a man cook a steak?_"

OTOH,  fiction that opens one's mind is different.  Robert Heinlein is well known to be a bit of a RWer among SF writers, but he's also the guy who wrote "Glory Road" (his one and only fantasy novel), "Stranger in a Strange Land" (a big hit among hippies for its take on government, sexual morals and how we view ourselves) and "I Will Fear No Evil" where an aging male billionaire has his brain transplanted into the body of a young woman (stretching the bounds of sex).


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > All of that still is fantasy.
> ...


Immature?  What a strange thing to say.

Every writer of fiction is a daydreamer, you do realize that?  I've read Heinlein and enjoy his works. Podkayne of Mars is one of My favorites.

I also enjoy Raymond E. Feist, Stephan Donaldson, Frank Herbert, and of course, George RR Tolkien and JRR Martin...


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I guess some people don't have the balls to try new things.  There is too much variety for me to stay vanilla.
> ...



First of all, my "lame backdoor insult" is in response to yours.  Your repeated comments about getting a ball gag ect ect were laughable.    Oh, and usually it is "backhanded".   "Backdoor" usually refers to something completely different.

Now, to the main part of your post.   This is the second time you have claimed you don't care what people do, and then attempted to insult me by claiming I am trying to control people or limit what they can do.  

I challenge you to show me one single post in which I am attempting to control what anyone else does, or does not do.  If yo want nothing but missionary position, plain vanilla sex, go for it.   But don't lie an claim I am trying to tell people what they can and cannot do.  As long as it is consenting adults, it is no one else's business what goes on.

And as for you supporting what others do, when you say that and then follow it with "don't tell me they are normal" and that sort of tripe, you are no one's champion.  

In this thread you have two people with, apparent, experience in the lifestyle.  Actually living, loving and exploring the subject at hand.  You roll in and pretend that you know more.  That you demand we accept what "psychologists report" on this topic, while you claim what they say in other reports is only due to pressure to be politically correct, is hilarious and hypocritical.

But let me help you.  S&M is about pain.  D/s is, very often, not about pain at all, and always about an exchange of power.   One of the delightful activities in D/s is teasing.    Increasing arousal while withholding orgasm.  No pain is involved at all.  But the exchange of power is dramatic.  I happen to enjoy being a Dom (Dominant).   Being able to bring a woman to the very edge, and keep her there for an hour or for 3 hours, requires much effort and skill.  But the rewards are worth it.   I have played in some more S&M scenes.  Pain is not really my bag.  The occasional spanking or whatever is fine.  But not what I seek out in the lifestyle.

But if my years and years of experience are going to be dismissed in favor of what you read from psychologists, at least have the honesty to dismiss the nonsense concerning homosexuality in favor of what the psychologists say about that too.


Now, as to my challenge.  Please post any evidence you have that I am trying to limit what anyone does or does not do.  Or have the balls to admit you were either wrong or lying.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> Immature?  What a strange thing to say....


Why do you think it's strange to say?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> First of all, my "lame backdoor insult" is in response to yours.  ...


First, that's a lie since you were responding directly back to Lady Gunslinger.  Since you started your post off with a lie, there's no reason to believe there's any truth in the rest of your post. 

Play your word games, lay out your backdoor insults, indulge in your kinky sexual games, do whatever you please.  I certainly do.  What you can't do is force others to agree with you; that's not only impossible across a text forum, but is also immoral.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, my "lame backdoor insult" is in response to yours.  ...
> ...



The ONLY thing I have tried to do is to explain to you that D/s is not Sado-Masochism.  That is it.   Whether it is the claim of a psychologist or not, the two are not the same.  And my claim is based on years in the lifestyle.  You, apparently insulted by me having corrected you, have launched into this "you are trying to force others to agree with you" nonsense.   I am not forcing anyone to do or agree with anything.  But words and phrases have meanings.   D/s is about an exchange of power.  Whether there is any pain involved depends entirely on the people involved.  

And to quote your original argument against my comment, yes bisexuality and homosexuality are different.  There may be overlapping areas, but they are certainly not the same.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, my "lame backdoor insult" is in response to yours.  ...
> ...



Oh, and thank you for your permission to continue to enjoy my kinky sexual games.  I fully intend to do so.   I am a polyamorous, kinky sensualist that enjoys a multitude of fields of play.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> The ONLY thing I have tried to do is to explain to you that D/s is not Sado-Masochism.  That is it. ...


So you are denying slinging insults, making lameass backdoor comments and the like?  How much do you want to bet you did more than "_*ONLY*_" explain that "D/s is not Sado-Masochism"?  $50?  $100?  $1000?  Take the bet and I'll repost the links proving you are lying about "_*ONLY*_". 

Secondly, as I linked previously, your Dominance/Submission games are a subcategory of S&M.  Here's a third link:

A Loving Introduction to BDSM
_There are several terms for BDSM: power-play or domination-submission (D/s) because one lover has control over the other, at least nominally; sado-masochism (SM), which involves spanking, flogging or other types of intense sensation; and bondage anddiscipline (BD), which involves restraint. But the current term is BDSM_.

Who do you think I should trust more; articles from a respected Psychological journal or people who use bullying and lies to get their way?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Oh, and thank you for your permission to continue to enjoy my kinky sexual games.  I fully intend to do so.   I am a polyamorous, kinky sensualist that enjoys a multitude of fields of play.


You don't need my permission to do anything.  This is just another lie coming from you because I refuse to agree that S&M, BDSM and "D/s" are not part of the same groupings.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > The ONLY thing I have tried to do is to explain to you that D/s is not Sado-Masochism.  That is it. ...
> ...



And the term BDSM is simply grouping 3 things together.    Having them in the same basic group is not the same as saying D/s is S&M.

As for my discussing other topics, yes I did.  When I used the term "ONLY", I was referring to your claim that I am telling people what they can do, think or whatever.  I have not.  I have simply stated a fact, based on my years of experience.  You, however, came in acting like an expert based on having read a few things.   Which do you think would be more accurate.

But before we go with any bets, why don't you respond to my challenge?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and thank you for your permission to continue to enjoy my kinky sexual games.  I fully intend to do so.   I am a polyamorous, kinky sensualist that enjoys a multitude of fields of play.
> ...



My thanking you for permission was sarcasm.  I'm sorry that flew over your head.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh, and thank you for your permission to continue to enjoy my kinky sexual games.  I fully intend to do so.   I am a polyamorous, kinky sensualist that enjoys a multitude of fields of play.
> ...



That S&M, BDSM, and D/s are part of the same grouping is not what I disagreed with, nor is it what you said.  Had you said that I would not have disagreed.  What you said was that is was a "...Sado-Masochist relationship.".   I pointed out that D/s is not the same as S&M.  And it is not.  That is why they list 4 basic areas in the acronym.  BDSM = Bondage, Dominant/submissive, and Sado-Masochism.  They are three different expressions.  That they are grouped together does not change that.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> And the term BDSM is simply grouping 3 things together.    Having them in the same basic group is not the same as saying D/s is S&M.
> 
> As for my discussing other topics, yes I did.  When I used the term "ONLY", I was referring to your claim that I am telling people what they can do, think or whatever. ...


More than that, some are subsets of others as I've repeatedly proved.  

Nice backpedal.  You are free to bullshit all you want.  It's up to others to decide whether they want to believe you or not. 

This is my original post on the subject, the one you and Lady have been lying about ever since.  Normal, sane people can see I didn't say "D/s is S&M".  More proof you are a liar. 


Divine.Wind said:


> In psychology, this is known as a Sado-Masochist relationship.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> My thanking you for permission was sarcasm.  I'm sorry that flew over your head.


Translation: _ I'm a lameass bullshitter_.  

Thanks.  Got it.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the term BDSM is simply grouping 3 things together.    Having them in the same basic group is not the same as saying D/s is S&M.
> ...



Listen idiot.. you've derailed my  thread with your circus stunt BS long enough..  You opened your fat  mouth about something you know NOTHING about and then trashed anyone who dared to correct you.. D/s is NOT S&M for the last time.. .


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2016)

Big fat BLOWHARD DUMBAZZ is on ignore.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Listen idiot.. you've derailed my fucking thread with your circus stunt BS long enough.. Fuck you stupid.. You opened your fat fucking mouth about something you know NOTHING about and then trashed anyone who dared to correct you.. D/s is NOT S&M for the last time.. FUCK OFF SHITHEAD..


Loosen up that leather neck strap, Lady.  It's cutting off the circulation to your brain.  

Again, sane, rational people can see there's a difference between your oddly defensive "_D/s is NOT S&M_" and my actual comment "In psychology, this is known as a Sado-Masochist relationship."   Additionally, your extreme anger and level of emotional angst on this topic prove kinky sex fantasy games aren't your only problem(s).


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Big fat BLOWHARD DUMBAZZ is on ignore.


Yeah, yeah, yeah.  That's what all the nutjobs say when they are pissed at me.   Oddly, none ever keep me on "ignore" for long...if at all.  It seems mostly to be just a juvenile way to express anger.  As if I really give a shit.  LOL


BTW, sweetheart, if it wasn't for me, your thread would have died dozens of posts ago.

Thanks for the pick.  Nice pussy.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Immature?  What a strange thing to say....
> ...


The well of inspiration, creativity, and evolutionary advancement come from the development of 'imagination', and day-dreaming is not only the full exercise of imagination, it is also the the very medium that writers work in.   Hardly immature.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


I'm thinking he is confused because the entire lifestyle always gets lumped in with a "BDSM" label.   D/s lifestyle, as you say, is part of the label, but separate from the S&M....but often incorporates some bondage.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> The well of inspiration, creativity, and evolutionary advancement come from the development of 'imagination', and day-dreaming is not only the full exercise of imagination, it is also the the very medium that writers work in.   Hardly immature.


A fair point.  Let me rephrase and say "excessive daydreaming is immature".  

BTW, Thomas Edison used "lucid dreaming" as a technique for generating ideas.  This isn't daydreaming (conscious fantasizing), but a state of mind between wakefulness and sleeping.  His technique was to sit in a comfortable plush chair with his arm over the arm of the chair holding a small rock over a metal bucket.  When a person begins to sleep, they enter a state of paralysis where the body goes limp (the infamous "nodding off" we've all seen in school).  Edison would go limp, the rock would fall in the bucket making a noise that woke him up.  He'd then write down whatever he was thinking/dreaming no matter how ridiculous.   Few of the things he wrote down generated social changes in technology, but the technique was certainly an effective means to generate ideas.  My main point here is that "daydreaming" or lucid dreams are fun, but they take discipline, work and a mature mind to develop into functional reality. 

More on lucid dreaming: 
Lucid Dreaming and Self-Realization


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Back to the topic.. Please ignore that IDIOT ..    I'm curious as to why the producers of the films in both instances use the male Dominant as a PUSSYBOY? My guess is that this film bowed to liberalism and the same Hollyweirdo producers who find it more important to showcase how powerful women are.. FINE, but don't fucking market your film as anything but the typical vanilla relationship with the woman busting ballz and demanding compliance.. ie The liberal metro sexual pansyazz bowing to the hard femi nazi liberal HAG.


Its simple.  

$$

There is no hangup of equality or equal rights in a D/s relationship.  The domination can translate to a lifestyle beyond the bedroom, but often does not.  For those who do not gain satisfaction from being dominated, they'd not only tear it apart in social debate, they would actively seek to destroy the livelihood of the writers/studio that produced it.  So they water it down with modern day sheep think, and candy coat it with some sensuality for the masses.  It boils down to dollars.  Always will with them.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Back to the topic.. Please ignore that IDIOT ..    I'm curious as to why the producers of the films in both instances use the male Dominant as a PUSSYBOY? My guess is that this film bowed to liberalism and the same Hollyweirdo producers who find it more important to showcase how powerful women are.. FINE, but don't fucking market your film as anything but the typical vanilla relationship with the woman busting ballz and demanding compliance.. ie The liberal metro sexual pansyazz bowing to the hard femi nazi liberal HAG.
> ...




Great post


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > The well of inspiration, creativity, and evolutionary advancement come from the development of 'imagination', and day-dreaming is not only the full exercise of imagination, it is also the the very medium that writers work in.   Hardly immature.
> ...


I've heard and read about the technique.  I prefer mediation to achieve the same thing.  I'm not sure what 'excessive' day-dreaming would be defined as, unless it is equated to not accomplishing daily requirements, such as hygiene and earning a living.  Though I a writer practicing the craft can engage the imagination for hours at a time.  Stephen King will lock himself into his writing space and 'day-dream' until he has at least 2,000 words on paper.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> I'm thinking he is confused because the entire lifestyle always gets lumped in with a "BDSM" label.   D/s lifestyle, as you say, is part of the label, but separate from the S&M....but often incorporates some bondage.


No confusion.  As you can read yourself, they are completely misrepresenting what I said and becoming overly defensive of their sexual fantasy games.

Saying something is a subset of something else or, as actually the case, "In psychology, this is known as a Sado-Masochist relationship"  in response to a comment is not the same as they are claiming.


Divine.Wind said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Actually, Frank has it right.. He's the male Dominant intent on understanding his role in the D/s relationship thus he reads, broadens his understanding as any good Dominant would when relating to a submissive.
> ...


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> I've heard and read about the technique.  I prefer mediation to achieve the same thing.  I'm not sure what 'excessive' day-dreaming would be defined as, unless it is equated to not accomplishing daily requirements, such as hygiene and earning a living.  Though I a writer practicing the craft can engage the imagination for hours at a time.  Stephen King will lock himself into his writing space and 'day-dream' until he has at least 2,000 words on paper.


Lucid Dreaming is purposefully attempting to generate ideas.  Not the same goal as meditation.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I've heard and read about the technique.  I prefer mediation to achieve the same thing.  I'm not sure what 'excessive' day-dreaming would be defined as, unless it is equated to not accomplishing daily requirements, such as hygiene and earning a living.  Though I a writer practicing the craft can engage the imagination for hours at a time.  Stephen King will lock himself into his writing space and 'day-dream' until he has at least 2,000 words on paper.
> ...


Yes I know.  I'm skeptical to say the least.  Meditation is My preference.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> Its simple.
> 
> $$
> 
> There is no hangup of equality or equal rights in a D/s relationship.  The domination can translate to a lifestyle beyond the bedroom, but often does not.  For those who do not gain satisfaction from being dominated, they'd not only tear it apart in social debate, they would actively seek to destroy the livelihood of the writers/studio that produced it.  So they water it down with modern day sheep think, and candy coat it with some sensuality for the masses.  It boils down to dollars.  Always will with them.


Agreed about $$.  Movies cost millions to make and to market.  Creating mass market appeal is an essential part of money-making strategy. 

Al Pacino's "Cruising" was only a modest success, partly because of Al Pacino and partly because of the controversial issue (including gay protests).  It fell short because it lacked broad mass-market appeal. It was a dark subject with an unappealing "lifestyle" to most people.  Whips and chains, no matter how benign, are not appealing to most people.  

This reminds me of an old joke; the difference between kinky and perversion is that in kinky you use a feather but in perversion you use the whole chicken. 

A special dungeon room with whips, chains, leather suits and ball gags are closer to perversion for "vanilla"-types than simply being kinky.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> Yes I know.  I'm skeptical to say the least.  Meditation is My preference.


Skeptical of what?   Meditation is a means cleanse one's mind, to relax.  Lucid Dreaming has specific purpose, more focused than simply "daydreaming" which, as previously mentioned, is more consciously focused.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Its simple.
> ...


Yes, but the OP's point is well taken.  Those of us who do live the lifestyle can and do want a good movie that accurately portrays their lives, AND be sensuous as well,  because it can.  

Hell, a well filmed documentary would be preferable to the 50 shades nonsense.


----------



## Darkwind (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I know.  I'm skeptical to say the least.  Meditation is My preference.
> ...


I'm skeptical of its efficacy...


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> Yes, but the OP's point is well taken.  Those of us who do live the lifestyle can and do want a good movie that accurately portrays their lives, AND be sensuous as well,  because it can.
> 
> Hell, a well filmed documentary would be preferable to the 50 shades nonsense.


The movies aren't made to satisfy you and your "lifestyle".  They're made to make money.

"Fifty Shades of Grey" cost about $40M to make and grossed over $166M.  Conversely, out the same year was "American Sniper" (cost $59M, gross $350M).  Which profit margin would you rather have as an investor?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

Darkwind said:


> I'm skeptical of its efficacy...


Okey-dokey.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the term BDSM is simply grouping 3 things together.    Having them in the same basic group is not the same as saying D/s is S&M.
> ...



Oh you didn't?  After I stated that D/s is not S&M, you posted "It's a matter of degree. For the record, I don't give a shit what two or more consenting adults do in the privacy of their homes, *but don't tell me homosexuality is "normal" or that D/S isn't Sado-masochism*."

There is no reference to anything to do with psychologists.  You stated "...*don't tell me homosexuality is "normal" or that D/S isn't Sado-masochism".   * Now who is backpedaling and lying?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, but the OP's point is well taken.  Those of us who do live the lifestyle can and do want a good movie that accurately portrays their lives, AND be sensuous as well,  because it can.
> ...




I'd rather have the profit margin of American Sniper.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Oh you didn't?  After I stated that D/s is not S&M, you posted* "It's a matter of degree.* For the record, I don't give a shit what two or more consenting adults do in the privacy of their homes, *but don't tell me homosexuality is "normal" or that D/S isn't Sado-masochism*."
> 
> There is no reference to anything to do with psychologists.  You stated "...*don't tell me homosexuality is "normal" or that D/S isn't Sado-masochism".   * Now who is backpedaling and lying?


You should listen to yourself more often.  Do you have something against gays?  Do you accept the gay "lifestyle"?   Do you agree what happens between consenting adults is their own business?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> I'd rather have the profit margin of American Sniper.


Agreed, hence why most movies are geared toward mass market appeal and few are geared toward a select group. Most investors want to make money, not push a political or social agenda.  If they can do both, win-win, but if it's one or the other, most will pick money.  Sad but true, eh?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh you didn't?  After I stated that D/s is not S&M, you posted* "It's a matter of degree.* For the record, I don't give a shit what two or more consenting adults do in the privacy of their homes, *but don't tell me homosexuality is "normal" or that D/S isn't Sado-masochism*."
> ...



LMAO!!   Look junior, I was quoting you.  I am very supportive of gays and lesbians.   In fact, a little over a year ago, I gave my first wife away at her wedding to her female partner of many, many years.

You seem to be wanting to paint me as intolerant.  But you are failing miserably.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


lol @ Jr.. He's a waste of brain cells..


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > I'd rather have the profit margin of American Sniper.
> ...



And if the subject of the movie is portrayed badly, or inaccurately, I am quick to point it out.  

But this thread is not about movie marketing.  It is people discussing the pitiful nature of the first film, and expecting the same for the second.  And at least a few of the people in the discussion have experience in the lifestyle.  There are many ethical restraints and rules in D/s.  Most were ignored or broken in the book.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> And if the subject of the movie is portrayed badly, or inaccurately, I am quick to point it out.
> 
> But this thread is not about movie marketing.  It is people discussing the pitiful nature of the first film, and expecting the same for the second.  And at least a few of the people in the discussion have experience in the lifestyle.  There are many ethical restraints and rules in D/s.  Most were ignored or broken in the book.



1) Was the movie paid for by you or LG?  If so, I'd understand your frustration with the depiction of your "lifestyle".  If you didn't, then why are you bitching like cry babies about it?  Make your own movie depicting your "lifestyle" and see how it sells.

2)  I've never sought to deprive you of your "lifestyle", but since I don't fall over and love it, you and LG have bitched, whined and insulted me like spoiled brats.  You both need to be spanked!  I'd be happy to do it, but I think you'd enjoy it to much.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 18, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> lol @ Jr.. He's a waste of brain cells..


You need more discipline GS.  Do you really have a gun?  Do you know how to use it?  I doubt it.  Someone so sloppy in their posting is obviously weak, someone who needs training.  You aren't a Lady.  A mistress, as in side girl, at best.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And if the subject of the movie is portrayed badly, or inaccurately, I am quick to point it out.
> ...



Bullshit.   This is just more lying on your part.   

I'm still waiting for you to step up and answer my challenge.  And now you spew more bulkshit.  

I have not whined about how my lifestyle is portrayed. I simply corrected your error.  And I talked about how bad the original book was.   It was poorly written and ignored basic rules of D/s.  

All you have find is attempt insults and make baseless accusations.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 18, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > lol @ Jr.. He's a waste of brain cells..
> ...



Sloppy posting?    Lol.   Have you read your own?   I have challenged you to provide any examples of posts showing what you claim I have said.  So far you have been cowardly and refused.  Even when you wanted to bet me.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> ...I have not whined about how my lifestyle is portrayed.....


Disagreed.



WinterBorn said:


> *Sloppy posting?*    Lol.   Have you read your own?   I have challenged you to provide any examples of posts showing what you claim I have said.  So far you have been cowardly and refused.  Even when you wanted to bet me.


Yes.  Yes.  Scroll up.  Disagreed.  You refused to bet which tells me you are afraid of losing....and we both know why.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ...I have not whined about how my lifestyle is portrayed.....
> ...



Well before you offered the bet, I challenged you to provide evidence of the claim you have made repeatedly.  You refuse.  That speaks volumes.

You came into a thread about the second 50 Shades video, and made ridiculous claims.  Then you got pissy when you were corrected.  It has been laughable since then.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> *Well before you offered the bet, I challenged you to provide evidence of the claim you have made repeatedly.  You refuse.  That speaks volumes.*
> 
> You came into a thread about the second 50 Shades video, and made ridiculous claims.  Then you got pissy when you were corrected.  It has been laughable since then.


Translation:  _No, I won't take a bet I know I'd lose.  Why didn't you respond to the false statement I made against you? _

What's my ridiculous claim?  That the relationship in the movie "Fifty Shades Darker" is Sadomasochistic? 

The Only Redeeming Thing About The Fifty Shades Darker Trailer Is Miguel’s Beyoncé Cover | SPIN
_Next Valentine's Day weekend, Fifty Shades of Grey is getting a sequel hotly anticipated by no one you should bother hanging out with. The upcoming entry of the *sadomasochistic* horror series, titled Fifty Shades Darker, will feature more sadomasochism, more mysterious white guy stares, yachts, and plenty more zest._

Speed Read: 12 Naughty Bits From ‘50 Shades Darker’
_The media frenzy over 50 Shades of Grey’s *sadomasochistic *antics and hackneyed narrative has subsided, but the trilogy continues to top bestseller lists and bedside tables_.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > I'm thinking he is confused because the entire lifestyle always gets lumped in with a "BDSM" label.   D/s lifestyle, as you say, is part of the label, but separate from the S&M....but often incorporates some bondage.
> ...



And this was you back pedaling too


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > And the term BDSM is simply grouping 3 things together.    Having them in the same basic group is not the same as saying D/s is S&M.
> ...



Yes, you did say D/s is S&M.  Try remembering what you post.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > *Well before you offered the bet, I challenged you to provide evidence of the claim you have made repeatedly.  You refuse.  That speaks volumes.*
> ...



Nice try at moving the goal posts.    You said D/s is S&M.   Then back pedaled.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

Dominance and submission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

_*Dominance and submission* (also called *D/s*) is a set of behaviors, customs, and rituals involving the submission of one person to another in an erotic episode or lifestyle. *It is a subset of BDSM.*_


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2016)

u 2 dudes arguing about this is a tittybit weird maybe


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> Dominance and submission - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> _*Dominance and submission* (also called *D/s*) is a set of behaviors, customs, and rituals involving the submission of one person to another in an erotic episode or lifestyle. *It is a subset of BDSM.*_



Yes, it is a subset of BDSM.   I never argued it wasn't.    I argued it is not S&M.   I already gave you the definition of BDSM.   

BTW, Sado-Masochism is a subset of BDSM as well.  

You keep dancing away from the fact that you claimed D/s is S&M.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> u 2 dudes arguing about this is a tittybit weird maybe



We are discussing a topic, not having sex.   If discussing a topic is weird, you have issues.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> u 2 dudes arguing about this is a tittybit weird maybe


LOL.  

It's entertaining that I'm getting under the leather panties of the Whips and Chains crowd.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > u 2 dudes arguing about this is a tittybit weird maybe
> ...


Discussing certain topics is weird, sure it is.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > u 2 dudes arguing about this is a tittybit weird maybe
> ...



Oh, is that what you think is happening?   In other words, unless I let you make ridiculous claims or use inaccurate definitions, you are getting under my panties?    Lmao

More proof you are clueless.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > u 2 dudes arguing about this is a tittybit weird maybe
> ...


to each their own, i dont have a problem with that crowd, lol..


i just think 2 fellows being all concerned over the titles and attributes isnt rlly somthing prolly worthy of titfortatting


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



If someone posts something inaccurate, I will often correct them.  If that person persists in lying, making bogus claims about me and such, I will continue arguing.    It is one of the entertaining things about these forums.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> Discussing certain topics is weird, sure it is.


The BDSM crowd is certainly weird, but it's a free country.  I support the right of consenting adults to act out their fantasies in the privacy of their own rooms/homes/etc.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > Discussing certain topics is weird, sure it is.
> ...



As do I.   The difference is that I have not claimed you are intolerant or want to control what people do.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> to each their own, i dont have a problem with that crowd, lol..
> 
> 
> i just think 2 fellows being all concerned over the titles and attributes isnt rlly somthing prolly worthy of titfortatting


I approached it from a psychological point of view, but both LadyGunSlinger and WinterBorn got their leather-bound asses puckered up because I failed to use _their_ lingo for their sex games.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > to each their own, i dont have a problem with that crowd, lol..
> ...


cool well..

that all said, have you ever tried ice cubes on a woman? she hate loves it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> As do I.   The difference is that I have not claimed you are intolerant or want to control what people do.


Dude, you and Lady falsely attributed comments to me, lied about me and, when that didn't work, Lady bailed out and you moved the goalposts.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > to each their own, i dont have a problem with that crowd, lol..
> ...



That was not the only time you claimed D/s was the same as S&M.   

Lingo?    Words actually have meanings.  When you decide you get to change that meaning, don't get pissy when people call you on it.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> cool well..
> 
> that all said, have you ever tried ice cubes on a woman? she hate loves it.


Yes, in college.  Ever joined the Mile High Club when you were the pilot of the airplane?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> That was not the only time you claimed D/s was the same as S&M.
> 
> Lingo?    Words actually have meanings.  When you decide you get to change that meaning, don't get pissy when people call you on it.


There ya go again!


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > As do I.   The difference is that I have not claimed you are intolerant or want to control what people do.
> ...



You did claim D/s is S&M. 

Then you started claiming I was trying to control what people do.   Don't try and put this back on anyone else.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > That was not the only time you claimed D/s was the same as S&M.
> ...



Yep, there I go pointing out facts.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> You did claim D/s is S&M.
> 
> Then you started claiming I was trying to control what people do.   Don't try and put this back on anyone else.


Feel free to cite the actual quote(s).  



WinterBorn said:


> More proof you are clueless.


More proof you're an abusive ass.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > *The reason I have a problem with you is that you come in proclaiming D/s is S&M.*  Whether you hid it behind psychological jargon or not is irrelevant.
> ...



This, for starters.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > You did claim D/s is S&M.
> ...



Awwww, are you feeling abused??   Just because I am arguing with you?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> This, for starters.


"_*If* you want to be into S&M, go for it. It's nobodies business as long as everyone is consensual. _"

Seriously?  You have a problem with that?  Clearly both you and Lady are the "s" in your "D/s" fantasy life.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This, for starters.
> ...



Try looking at the line you wrote that starts with "You, OTOH..."    That one of the places you made baseless accusations.   

Or were you looking for where you said D/s was S&M??


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > This, for starters.
> ...



Considering how little you know about the lifestyle, it is amusing that you think you know whether we are Doms or subs.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Considering how little you know about the lifestyle, it is amusing that you think you know whether we are Doms or subs.


It's not that difficult to tell.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Considering how little you know about the lifestyle, it is amusing that you think you know whether we are Doms or subs.
> ...



Sometimes it's not.   But for you it apparently is.


----------



## Iceweasel (Sep 19, 2016)

Damn, you guys ran off LadyGunSlinger. I was going to offer to tie her up and whip her with limp celery stalks.


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2016)

Doesn't the whole "Fifty Shades" thing expose a dirty little secret?  Make the billionaire an unemployed truck driver who lives in a mobile home and what happens to the fantasy?  Money makes all the difference.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Damn, you guys ran off LadyGunSlinger. I was going to offer to tie her up and whip her with limp celery stalks.



She is a beauty.   Not sure she is a bottom though.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

hadit said:


> Doesn't the whole "Fifty Shades" thing expose a dirty little secret?  Make the billionaire an unemployed truck driver who lives in a mobile home and what happens to the fantasy?  Money makes all the difference.



Of course.   Especially when the book reads like it was written by a 15 year old girl.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Considering how little you know about the lifestyle, it is amusing that you think you know whether we are Doms or subs.
> ...



Since you seem unwilling to own up to what you said, I will help you out.  

Does "...but don't tell me homosexuality is "normal" or that D/S isn't Sado-Madochism" look familiar?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

hadit said:


> Doesn't the whole "Fifty Shades" thing expose a dirty little secret?  Make the billionaire an unemployed truck driver who lives in a mobile home and what happens to the fantasy?  Money makes all the difference.


Like the whips and chains "lifestyle", the book is a fantasy.  Making him a billionaire is part of that fantasy.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Since you seem unwilling to own up to what you said, I will help you out.
> 
> Does "...but don't tell me homosexuality is "normal" or that D/S isn't Sado-Madochism" look familiar?


It is sadomasochistic.  It's part of the BDSM "lifestyle".  You just admitted part of it with your belief that Lady isn't a "bottom", meaning submissive.  Tell me the "lifestyle" doesn't include dominance, submissiveness, punishment and/or discipline.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > cool well..
> ...


nah man, im not relaxed enough on an air plane and my sex is a performance art


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Since you seem unwilling to own up to what you said, I will help you out.
> ...



You keep using BDSM as proof that D/s is part of S&M.  Both are subsets of BDSM.   

The term "bottom" is used to denote a submissive.   That is not necessarily S&M.   

Dominance & submission is a subset of  BDSM.  And yes, there can be punishment.    Whether pain is involved is negotiated between the Dom and the sub.   Personally, I prefer other methods of punishing a dub if she needs it.    My play rarely involves pain. 

S&M pretty much always involves pain.  

Let me see if I can put it in terms you might grasp.    

Both oral sex and anal sex come under sodomy.    But they are obviously not the same thing.   While oral sex may include rimming, it is not anal sex.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the whole "Fifty Shades" thing expose a dirty little secret?  Make the billionaire an unemployed truck driver who lives in a mobile home and what happens to the fantasy?  Money makes all the difference.
> ...



And his point is still valid.


----------



## hadit (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Doesn't the whole "Fifty Shades" thing expose a dirty little secret?  Make the billionaire an unemployed truck driver who lives in a mobile home and what happens to the fantasy?  Money makes all the difference.
> ...


Because to make him poor would just be creepy.  Like I said, money makes all the difference between creepy and fantasy, which uncovers a fact in our society.  A guy with money can persuade women to do a lot more than a guy with no money can.  It matters more than looks.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

hadit said:


> Because to make him poor would just be creepy.  Like I said, money makes all the difference between creepy and fantasy, which uncovers a fact in our society.  A guy with money can persuade women to do a lot more than a guy with no money can.  It matters more than looks.


What?  Too much like "Deliverance"?  

Poor people are less likely to have dungeons and all the "props" for their sex games, but it could be made to work as a middle class family in suburbia.  Kind of a June and Ward Cleaver are revealed to be kinky BDSM swingers.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> You keep using BDSM as proof that D/s is part of S&M.  Both are subsets of BDSM.
> 
> The term "bottom" is used to denote a submissive.   That is not necessarily S&M.
> 
> ...


With all the whining about this that you are doing, I'm guessing you're the little (as)s in the D/s relationship.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > You keep using BDSM as proof that D/s is part of S&M.  Both are subsets of BDSM.
> ...



Your assumptions about whether I am a Dom or a sub has no relevance.   But I see you are ducking again.

As for whining, I am not the one lying and trying to insult people repeatedly.  

If this is all you have to offer, we are done.  You (and others reading this thread) have been educated, whether you want to admit it or not.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> ....As for whining, I am not the one lying and trying to insult people repeatedly. .....


Wanna bet.....or do you think you'd lose that one too?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > ....As for whining, I am not the one lying and trying to insult people repeatedly. .....
> ...



LMAO!!   I presented you with a simple challenge.  No bet, just a challenge to back up your words.  You refused to even acknowledge the challenge, let alone answer it.   You just look for ways to avoid the topic and hope you aren't called on that too.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2016)

Iceweasel said:


> Damn, you guys ran off LadyGunSlinger. I was going to offer to tie her up and whip her with limp celery stalks.



Promises Promises


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



You're arguing with the Vanilla world who would rather remain in ignorance then learn the truth about the D/s lifestyle.. To each his own which is what is so beautiful about our chosen fetish.. We believe in safe, sane, and consensual , no judgement in the area of sensuality. It's not for the half witted buffoon.. Let him argue with himself. His fucking loss.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Well said, Milady.  And you make a good point.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


 Thank you M'Lord.. *smiles softly


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> LMAO!!   I presented you with a simple challenge.  No bet, just a challenge to back up your words.  You refused to even acknowledge the challenge, let alone answer it.   You just look for ways to avoid the topic and hope you aren't called on that too.


Of course no bet.   We've discussed the reason before.

As for your "challenge", again, it was based on a false premise.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> You're arguing with the Vanilla world who would rather remain in ignorance then learn the truth about the D/s lifestyle.. To each his own which is what is so beautiful about our chosen fetish.. We believe in safe, sane, and consensual , no judgement in the area of sensuality. It's not for the half witted buffoon.. Let him argue with himself. His fucking loss.


I knew you couldn't quit me for long, sweetie, although your backdoor jabs, insults and comments betray your previously avowed sense of tolerance, respect for others and disdain for judging others.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO!!   I presented you with a simple challenge.  No bet, just a challenge to back up your words.  You refused to even acknowledge the challenge, let alone answer it.   You just look for ways to avoid the topic and hope you aren't called on that too.
> ...



False premise?    Lmao.    I even showed you an example.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > You're arguing with the Vanilla world who would rather remain in ignorance then learn the truth about the D/s lifestyle.. To each his own which is what is so beautiful about our chosen fetish.. We believe in safe, sane, and consensual , no judgement in the area of sensuality. It's not for the half witted buffoon.. Let him argue with himself. His fucking loss.
> ...



BTW, the phrase is "backhanded insults".    The term "backdoor" have a very different meaning.   

Run along and play.   The grown ups are talking.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Thank you M'Lord.. *smiles softly


...as you gently tug on his leash and caress his bare bottom with your riding crop.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> False premise?    Lmao.    I even showed you an example.


Ever hear of GIGO? 



WinterBorn said:


> BTW, the phrase is "backhanded insults".    The term "backdoor" have a very different meaning....


I'm aware of the difference and said what I meant.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > False premise?    Lmao.    I even showed you an example.
> ...



Yes, Garbage In/Garbage Out.   However, like your comments about who is a sub or who isn't, that has no relevance to the subject of you claiming I am trying to say what people can or cannot do or think.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Yes, Garbage In/Garbage Out....


Good job!

Sorry I don't have a riding crop to thrash you with.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Garbage In/Garbage Out....
> ...



Don't be sorry.   It would have been a serious mistake.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...


so are you a D or an S


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, Garbage In/Garbage Out....
> ...



But I am curious.  If you don't care what people do, as you have stated several times, why do you think calling someone a sub is an insult?


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Don't be sorry.   It would have been a serious mistake.


Doubtful.



WinterBorn said:


> But I am curious.  If you don't care what people do, as you have stated several times, why do you think calling someone a sub is an insult?


There ya go again, jumpin' to conclusions.  That's what got you into trouble earlier in the thread.  So are you going to nag me for two days about "_calling someone a sub is an insult_" when, in fact, those are *your* words, not mine?


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...



I can only see your part of the conversation you're having so I am assuming you're still addressing that loser who thinks S&M is the same thing as D/s..  Mr. Dumbazz thinks as a liberal and see's the word submissive under the vanilla guise as a woman's rights issue.. he's too fucking stupid to open his mind to accept anything different and to learn that those who are TRULY submissive, find the greatest freedom in giving up control under the well managed care of a strict and experienced Dominant. You could spend the rest of this fucking year talking to that idiot and he still wouldn't get it. I say fuck him.. he doesn't deserve to know about our lifestyle.. which is one of great honor and discipline.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be sorry.   It would have been a serious mistake.
> ...



Oh I see, your comments about the riding crop were not meant as an insult.  Okey dokey.

Oh, and I was never in trouble in this thread.  But, to be clear, are you saying I was nagging you for two days over something you did not say?


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Don't be sorry.   It would have been a serious mistake.
> ...



You can doubt all you want.  But I am simply stating the truth.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Oh I see, your comments about the riding crop were not meant as an insult.  Okey dokey.
> 
> Oh, and I was never in trouble in this thread.  But, to be clear, are you saying I was nagging you for two days over something you did not say?


Isn't that what you're into?  Are you saying you don't own any whips, crops or similar props/toys/whatever you choose to call them?

Disagreed.



WinterBorn said:


> You can doubt all you want.  But I am simply stating the truth.


Should I get all huffy like you about not needing your permission?  Nawww.  That'd just be wimpish and silly.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Oh I see, your comments about the riding crop were not meant as an insult.  Okey dokey.
> ...



No, I am not saying anything about whether I am into anything or not.  I am simply asking if you are saying that I was nagging you for two days over something you did not say?  You know, when you were ignoring the challenge.

And actually, you most certainly DO need my permission to do anything to me.  Otherwise it is known as "assault".


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> Divine.Wind said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


why not, lets get it all out on the table....what ya like


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > Divine.Wind said:
> ...



Less than 12 hours ago, our conversation was weird.  Now you want to know what I like?   lol     No thanks.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


lol thats true i did say that

i just thought it was a nonsense assed argument

but im def curious what you like....in fact, imma do a show this friday about things like this.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

G.T. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



I have discussed my life in polyamory, and a little about my life in the D/s community.  I am a Dom.  Not as active as I was years ago, but I will play occasionally.  I like women of all sorts, but none younger than about 40 or so.


----------



## LadyGunSlinger (Sep 19, 2016)

This is sooo fucked up. I started this thread to discuss one of my  interests.. THERE ARE HUNDREDS of damn threads on this God forsaken forum where all of you dickheads can hijack, ruin, argue, debate.. GET THE FUCK OUT OF MINE..


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> No, I am not saying anything about whether I am into anything or not.  I am simply asking if you are saying that I was nagging you for two days over something you did not say?  You know, when you were ignoring the challenge.
> 
> And actually, you most certainly DO need my permission to do anything to me.  Otherwise it is known as "assault".


Actually, you already have admitted to being into "D/s" and threw a hissy-fit when I said v(and proved) it was a subset of BDSM.  

Yes.  You took words out of context and pitched fit over it.  Fine.  Like I said, you can call it "lamb shampooing" if you like.


----------



## G.T. (Sep 19, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


do you mind if i continue this line of inquiry tomorrow? im smacked in the lungs and brains by today's events...i gotta rest


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 19, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is sooo fucked up. I started this thread to discuss one of my  interests.. THERE ARE HUNDREDS of damn threads on this God forsaken forum where all of you dickheads can hijack, ruin, argue, debate.. GET THE FUCK OUT OF MINE..


Get a grip and put some ice on it, sweetie. 

BTW, I'm sure the movie sucks.  It's only redeeming value is to see Dakota Johnson naked.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

Divine.Wind said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > No, I am not saying anything about whether I am into anything or not.  I am simply asking if you are saying that I was nagging you for two days over something you did not say?  You know, when you were ignoring the challenge.
> ...



I did not even disagree with you when you said it was a subset of BDSM.   I argued that it was not S&M.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 19, 2016)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> This is sooo fucked up. I started this thread to discuss one of my  interests.. THERE ARE HUNDREDS of damn threads on this God forsaken forum where all of you dickheads can hijack, ruin, argue, debate.. GET THE FUCK OUT OF MINE..



My apologies.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 21, 2016)

G.T. said:


> WinterBorn said:
> 
> 
> > G.T. said:
> ...



If you want to ask me anything more, or know more, get with me in a private message.


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 21, 2016)

For those who want a better movie about such kinks, I recommend The Secretary.   Maggie Gyllenhaal and James Spader are great in it.    And the scene with Maggie in the bathroom alone is probably hotter than the entire 50 Shades movie.


----------



## Divine Wind (Sep 21, 2016)

WinterBorn said:


> For those who want a better movie about such kinks, I recommend The Secretary.   Maggie Gyllenhaal and James Spader are great in it.    And the scene with Maggie in the bathroom alone is probably hotter than the entire 50 Shades movie.


Maggie Gyllenhaal is a much better actress than Dakota Johnson, but she has several more years of experience too.

BTW: Secretary (2002) - IMDb
_A young woman, *recently released from a mental hospital*, gets a job as a secretary to a demanding lawyer, where their employer-employee relationship turns into a sexual, *sadomasochistic* one_.

LOL


----------



## Paulie (Sep 22, 2016)

G.T. said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > WinterBorn said:
> ...


Gotta be an s


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 22, 2016)

Paulie said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> > LadyGunSlinger said:
> ...



I've never been a sub.    Nothing better or worse about being a Dom or a sub.  Just not wired that way.


----------



## Paulie (Sep 22, 2016)

I've done a little light sub with a cougar I see sometimes. But she's the only one that can pull it off. We switch.  I would never do it with a girl younger than me though, it just wouldn't work


----------



## WinterBorn (Sep 22, 2016)

Paulie said:


> I've done a little light sub with a cougar I see sometimes. But she's the only one that can pull it off. We switch.  I would never do it with a girl younger than me though, it just wouldn't work



I know a lot of Doms who think everyone should be a sub before they try to Dominate someone.  

It just goes against my nature.   And since it is for pleasure, I do what I do.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 18, 2017)

LadyGunSlinger said:


> Trailer is out.. It looks like more of the same.. A HORSESHIT joke in regard to the true lifestyle. Dakota Johnson once again tops from the bottom throughout the entire trailer which tells me this movie is no different from the 1st one. The only saving grace may be that Kim Bassinger makes a cameo appearance. She is the definition of the lifestyle in her infamous role with Mickey Rourke in 9 and 1/2 wks.



Here is a guy living the 50 shades of gray lifestyle with multiple women

R. Kelly's Alleged 'Hostage' Speaks Out | HuffPost


----------



## WinterBorn (Jul 18, 2017)

sealybobo said:


> LadyGunSlinger said:
> 
> 
> > Trailer is out.. It looks like more of the same.. A HORSESHIT joke in regard to the true lifestyle. Dakota Johnson once again tops from the bottom throughout the entire trailer which tells me this movie is no different from the 1st one. The only saving grace may be that Kim Bassinger makes a cameo appearance. She is the definition of the lifestyle in her infamous role with Mickey Rourke in 9 and 1/2 wks.
> ...



This is the problem with 50 Shades.   It ignores consent.   It is less BDSM and more like rape.    Consent is CRITICAL.


----------

